# Jasper..............



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Jasper was found as a stray in Connecticut in the early spring of this year. When no one claimed this approximately 3-year-old boy, the shelter sought to place Jasper in a loving family. Jasper, however, was terrified by his ordeal and would back up as far into his run as possible and avoid being leashed. This made it impossible to show him to potential adopters. Realizing that Jasper would require a long time to get comfortable and therefore place, the shelter called YGRR.
Jasper was picked up and transported to our vet hospital in Massachusetts. He was given a rabies vaccination and then brought back to Riverview. Because he was so afraid, we didn’t want to overwhelm him by doing too many medical procedures all at once. Once at Riverview, we introduced Jasper to our small staff and let him have time to get used to his new surroundings. Although at first he would push himself into the corner of his run whenever it was time to bring him outside, we could see that Jasper desperately wanted to put his trust in people and that there was a sweet dog inside this fearful boy. With calm and consistent handling and attention, Jasper began to emerge from his shell. After a few weeks, we scheduled him to be neutered and tattooed. 
Once he recovered, Jasper really began to come out of his shell. In fact, Jasper went from shy wallflower to life of the party! He would greet the staff with exuberance and had a great time playing with toys and racing around in the playyards. He enjoyed walking on the pathways in the woods, as well. We felt that Jasper was ready to make the transition into his forever home, but it had to be the right situation for him. An adopter was called who was ready to share his home again after losing his 16-year-old Golden the previous summer. We knew his calm and patient demeanor would be perfect for Jasper, who might revert back to his fearful behavior in a new situation.
When Jasper entered the adoption room, he initially tried to hide behind the person he knew, but his adopter did not mind at all. After spending a very short time together and going for a walk, Jasper decided that this new person was pretty neat, as well, and he was glued to his side, where he has stayed ever since. Jasper was fairly quiet for the first couple of days, then he started to test the waters to see if this was truly his forever home. He chewed some pillows and his new owner’s phone (which he managed to turn on first so that no other phone would work, either). He also became overexcited on walks and would immediately begin jumping and grabbing the leash. Despite this uncivilized behavior, Jasper’s adopter stayed patient and worked with a trainer to teach him some manners. With lots of positive reinforcement for good behavior and a healthy dose of humor, this Golden boy and his adopter are now an inseparable pair. Jasper has thrived with the consistency and attention, and is now a comfortable, confident, and relaxed dog. He walks like a good boy and enjoys playing in the yard. No longer shy, he is a hit with everyone he meets. Jasper has truly transformed from a diamond-in-the-rough to a real treasure!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm so happy for Jasper. A big thanks to all who helped.


----------



## Mileysmom (Feb 11, 2009)

C's Mom said:


> I'm so happy for Jasper. A big thanks to all who helped.


I love reading wonderful stories such as this. I think both Jasper and his new owner are a perfect match. God Bless & best of health for opening your heart to a dog who needed one...


----------



## goldprof (Oct 12, 2011)

Great story. Yay Jasper!! Thanks to these wonderful kind and patient humans, too.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing Jasper's story! It made me smile & think of our boy Jake. Two lucky souls, Jasper & his new owner.


----------



## baileyboym22 (May 28, 2011)

Such a great story! As I watch my boy be a goof it breaks mymheart to think of the many like Jasper who learned life was not a safe place -then to think about then Jasper and his heroes-such a story!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jasper*

Yay! Jasper!!


----------

